# Error with pkg and libimg



## Briseida (Apr 11, 2015)

buen dia
Necesito ayuda Instalamos FreeBSD 10 ...
_Moderator attempted translation:_

Hi. We have installed in FreeBSD the packages for an application working perfectly before, but we have now an error:

```
Libpng error no válido despues png_start_read_image o png_read_update_info
```


----------



## chrbr (Apr 11, 2015)

Buen dia, I do not understand Spanish, but since you have no answer so far may be I can help . If you are using ports please have a look at /usr/ports/UPDATING. There is an entry related to the png libraries as

```
20141225:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/png
  AUTHOR: antoine@FreeBSD.org

  The PNG library has been updated to version 1.6.16.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:
  portmaster -r png
  If you use portupgrade:
  portupgrade -fr graphics/png
```
May be this answers your question or resolves the issue. Please try to answer in English if possible. Most people are not native English speakers, therefore nodody will complain about grammar or so.


----------



## Juanitou (Apr 12, 2015)

Even in Spanish the question is difficult to understand. Please provide more information about what you were trying to reinstall... and do it in English or the thread will be closed according to these forum's rules.


----------

